
3D on the ZX Spectrum 48K - dcminter
https://hackaday.com/2020/08/17/3d-on-the-zx-spectrum-48k/
======
dcminter
See also the author's GitHub page (linked from the Hackaday article):
[https://github.com/ttsiodras/3D-on-a-ZX-
Spectrum-48K](https://github.com/ttsiodras/3D-on-a-ZX-Spectrum-48K)

Perhaps this will sink to the bottom of the submit queue, but I enjoyed
reading about his project.

